# Buffalo area meet



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ok tried this once before and it kinda fell through. so lets try this one more time.

Anybody interested in some sort of excuse to go out and drink beer, eat pizza and wings and hang out with a bunch of us who like to plow snow then list your name and where and when you think we should all meet up.

Like im guessing next friday the 17th we meet up some where like duffs. good food, nice women that work there, kinda high priced as far as booze goes. thats my 2 cents. and ill even go this far person who travel the farthest distance to the place were meeting up at will get a Diamond Concrete Hoodie from me. XXL size only. Yea ussmileyflagtymusic all are welcome


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What time?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

6-7ish i would guess. so after work you could go home and wash up or what ever before heading out??????


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey GV looks like its gonna be me and you lol. no one else here i guess. Or were just that cool that other people are intimidated???


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

Which Duffs? If it's the one near west seneca I will pick GV up so I can say I drove the furthest & win the hoodie!! Does a coupon come with it to have it altered to a medium??? LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

always looking for the free stuff!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

thats the only size i have left, the guys took all the xl and large i had left.

the one in west seneca is the only one that i know of. is there any other one???


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah on there is one on the corner of Sheridan and Millersport in Amherst


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

grandview;603728 said:


> always looking for the free stuff!


LOL hell yeah, how you think I can afford to feed this kid!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I didn't know there was one in WS.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

west seneca this friday then right???


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

That is a really good idea. I would go but have another commitment friday. Its too bad we could let gv test drive a real truck. Just kidding i used to drive a ford. They are all good trucks until you have a problem


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;605812 said:


> west seneca this friday then right???


Time and address .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Prof Touch L&L;603713 said:


> Which Duffs? If it's the one near west seneca I will pick GV up so I can say I drove the furthest & win the hoodie!! Does a coupon come with it to have it altered to a medium??? LOL


You must not really be from Buffalo, if your only a medium. Plus won't your wife make you bring the baby with you, I know she wears the pants.

Why don't you guys forget about your meet and come to ours, I'll buy the beer and wings.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

where and when is yours????


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

its at the south end of union, by where bally total fit ness is. im guessing be there @7 

716 444 6613 if you get lost lol


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Wish I could make it, but I'm gonna be out of town tonight.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

well im out the door right now i dont know why i have a feeling that im gonna get stiffed


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You're not back yet, someone must have showed up.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Igot stiffed. waited for a half an hour.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

plow people are not reliable didnt you know that?

that is why all them customers are waiting for them to show up.
lol


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wow good one. oh well at least there were all kinds of hot waitress there to keep me company


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;608693 said:


> wow good one. oh well at least there were all kinds of hot waitress there to keep me company


Hot waitresses make everything ok.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Why is it that i always find out about the meets after the fact???


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

nms0219;610792 said:


> Why is it that i always find out about the meets after the fact???


I was thinking the same thing.................

Couldn't of made it anyway, was sick as a dog.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

its ok i got stiffed thanks grand view j/k


set one up then


----------

